# Video: Let's Build A Synthesizer! + FREE Kontakt Library



## Dave Hilowitz (Jul 12, 2019)

In this video, I build an actual physical synth out of resistors, capacitors, and a 555 timer. I then sample it and turn it into a synthwave-inspired Kontakt patch.


----------



## iliatilev (Jul 27, 2019)

This is so cool.. 😎


----------

